# Greetings From Wolfwood



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Greetings from Wolfwood!!

I am actually sitting here with Wolfie and Kathy enjoying multiple cold beverages on the back porch that all you drool over. Its BEAUTIFUL!!

Alas, I will be leaving this humble abode and traveling by train back to Boston shortly; however, I will always cherish the time spent here at Wolfwood.

BTW - almost forgot Eric was here too!..........and got to ride in the MIATA!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Pictures man...PICTURES!!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Pictures man...PICTURES!!!!


We always have to ask.............geez......................pictures........I know what Wolfie, will say, if you want to see the view, come on up and see it with your own eyes







, someday......

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Pictures man...PICTURES!!!!


We always have to ask.............geez......................pictures........I know what Wolfie, will say,* if you want to see the view, come on up and see it with your own eyes *







, someday......

John[/quote]

Well??????

<ahhh.....so many likely [and appropriate] responses







>


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Pictures man...PICTURES!!!!


We always have to ask.............geez......................pictures........I know what Wolfie, will say,* if you want to see the view, come on up and see it with your own eyes *







, someday......

John[/quote]

Well??????

<ahhh.....so many likely [and appropriate] responses







>
[/quote]

you know what they say...a picture is worth a thousand words....so chime off with 4000-5000 words already.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Pictures man...PICTURES!!!!


We always have to ask.............geez......................pictures........I know what Wolfie, will say,* if you want to see the view, come on up and see it with your own eyes *







, someday......

John[/quote]

Well??????

<ahhh.....so many likely [and appropriate] responses







>
[/quote]
you know what they say...a picture is worth a thousand words....so chime off with 4000-5000 words already.








[/quote]
It was Rick's camera ....


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> Pictures man...PICTURES!!!!


We always have to ask.............geez......................pictures........I know what Wolfie, will say,* if you want to see the view, come on up and see it with your own eyes *







, someday......

John[/quote]

Well??????

<ahhh.....so many likely [and appropriate] responses







>
[/quote]
you know what they say...a picture is worth a thousand words....so chime off with 4000-5000 words already.








[/quote]
It was Rick's camera ....








[/quote]

....geez, thats right it was my camera


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Ok, here we go.....

The first group of pictures are of the great view of lake...the picture does not do the view justice....










and another view.....









Stay tuned...more to come.....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Geesh....sure glad I'd mowed


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Beautiful place!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Bricker417 said:


> Beautiful place!


Thank you!

<I must say that it's kinda funny to see my backyard....and *I *didn't post the pic







>


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

That's just gorgeous...I'm jealous! 
Glad you guys had fun.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Geesh....sure glad I'd mowed










Missed a spot
















Ed


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

Purdy purdy!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

'Ohana said:


> Geesh....sure glad I'd mowed










Missed a spot
















Ed
[/quote]
At least one!

But not to worry. That was a few days ago....it's time to do it again!!









Gotta love Spring!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Geesh....sure glad I'd mowed


um, you missed a spot!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

'Ohana said:


> Geesh....sure glad I'd mowed










Missed a spot
















Ed
[/quote]
Ha Ha! I posted before I read Ed's post!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

What a beautiful place. You don't even need to leave to go camping by the lake. Nice


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

California Jim said:


> What a beautiful place. You don't even need to leave to go camping by the lake. Nice


Thanks.

No, but we _DO_ need to leave in order to get away from that Never-Ending-List-Of-Stuff-To-Do. But, when we can't, it is kinda nice to wake up to the call of geese & ducks on the pond (the OB is parked so the rear-slide faces the water) and to end the day with a quiet fishing float in the new yacht....


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Looks to me like you could hold your own rally at Wolfwood! What a beautiful spot. I'd love to have a place like that. Not sure I'd try to get away from home near as often as I do now. (But then, with all that yard to mow, I probably wouldn't be able to get away as often. There is a price to pay for everything, I guess.)

You need a herd of goats or sheep to keep all that yard mowed! (Yeah - more critters to care for







)

Mike


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Geesh....sure glad I'd mowed










Missed a spot
















Ed
[/quote]
Ha Ha! I posted before I read Ed's post!
[/quote]

Goes to show how great minds think alike









Ed


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Scoutr2 said:


> Looks to me like you could hold your own rally at Wolfwood! What a beautiful spot. I'd love to have a place like that. Not sure I'd try to get away from home near as often as I do now. (But then, with all that yard to mow, I probably wouldn't be able to get away as often. There is a price to pay for everything, I guess.)
> 
> You need a herd of goats or sheep to keep all that yard mowed! (Yeah - more critters to care for
> 
> ...


You're right Mike!!

I've been trying to talk Kathy into goats for a lonnnnnnnnnnnngggggggggggg time ..... I think I went wrong somewhere tho'..... she agreed to Pigeons


----------

